# Old House - wood soffits and fascia



## wpg488 (Oct 14, 2021)

I have an old storey and a half house with some gables, bird box gable ends. Shingles are present but there is no drip edges anywhere and eaves are in need of replacement. How difficult would it be to install drip edges on gables and eaves with the existing shingles? Im assuming that the drip edge for the eavestroughs will be a different style than for the gable? Also, would I install the drip edges after i finish the soffit and fascia but prior to installing the eavestroughs?

Thanks


----------

